

Team Apart (YC S08) hits the right price for collaboration: $0.00 - whather
http://venturebeat.com/2009/08/06/team-apart-hits-the-right-price-for-collaboration-000/

======
whather
Hey guys, I have 50 invites for hacker news. First come, first serve:
<http://teamapart.com/signup/hackernews>

~~~
paulbaumgart
Any chance you could throw us a couple more? They're all used up.

How about if I promise to give constructive feedback? :-)

~~~
whather
Haha, sure: <http://teamapart.com/signup/hackernews2>

~~~
Retric
Thanks, the use of a red * is normally used to denote a required field on
signup.

Your list of required fields and the order missing fields are displayed are
not identical.

Username can't be blank. Last name can't be blank. Password can't be blank.
Email can't be blank. First name can't be blank

~~~
whather
Thanks Retric. I agree, I think we should be more specific on which fields are
required. We'll also fix the ordering of the errors.

~~~
karanbhangui
This is a very impressive product. Congratulations. I had my small team in a
room within 2 minutes. One question: Is there a way to clear history? The
things we posted got a bit out of hand and I'd like to know if this image can
be removed so I dont have to see it in my feed :P

~~~
whather
Thanks Karan! Yeah I also think there should be a "clear history" button.
Would you also want the ability to clear on a per feed item basis?

~~~
karanbhangui
That would be ideal, but even a way to delete individual items and/or entire
history is fine.

Simplest solution is clear all.

Best solution (imo), is a gmail style checkbox selector (select: filter1[],
filter2[], filter3[], etc) [CLEAR] which selects multiple checkboxes

Keep up the great work!

------
tdavis
As someone who beta tested this numerous times, I can tell you this is some
ridiculously slick virtual meeting software. It reminds me of the Microsoft
Surface a bit, the way you can manipulate stuff in and out of focus and so on.
Very cool stuff.

~~~
whather
Thanks for all your testing Tom. Appreciate it!

------
ktharavaad
Ok. So we've had Thinkature, Yvew, Dabbleboard, dimdim..etc..etc and a bunch
of others. Did any one of them really make MONEY after webEX was sold? So
whats so different about this one besides a nicer interface?

That being said, Congrats on the execution, its a very nicely done flex app.
However, you might want to set

horizontalScrollPolicy=off

verticalScrollPolicty=off

for the itemRenderers of the HList of your Camera chooser page, because on my
mac, the Label control overflows and cauese the scrollbars to popup.

Good luck guys!

~~~
zhyder
Dabbleboard _is_ making money, just with the whiteboard. And we started well
after WebEx was sold; thankfully WebEx doesn't care about the whiteboard.

We're working on a broader solution that'll compete more with the likes of
WebEx (coincidentally our focus -like TeamApart- is also on 'few-to-few'
rather than 'one-to-many'). To differentiate, we're considering adding more
Asynchronous collaboration features (inspired mostly by wikis and less so by
Google Wave).

------
paulbaumgart
Just a heads-up to anybody who's using this and is running PeerGuardian: they
don't play nice together: the initial connection to a workspace is extremely
slow and works maybe 1/5 of the time.

And also, don't be stupid like me and figure that ending the PeerGuardian
process stops it from filtering your connection. :-)

Anybody have experience with this? Does PeerGuardian just not like RTMP? Or is
it something about certain AWS IPs?

------
joez
What market are you guys trying to target? Enterprise?

The workspace did not load for me on Chrome or IE7 from my corporate computer.
(Blue bar loaded the whole way and then did not render any changes). I don't
know if you guys are using any nonstandard ports but if you are then just know
lots of corporations block off ports.

~~~
whather
Joez send me an email at wes@teamapart.com and I'll try and help you sort it
out.

~~~
joshwa
FYI-- same results here FF3.5 OSX behind corporate firewall. Interesting side
effect of resizing the window is that I can see and interact with the little
chat widget in the bottom right of the screen.

~~~
whather
Okay yeah you must have the RTMP port blocked on your firewall. The actual
session container loaded but you're not connected to it. We'll try to see what
we can do about the firewall issue.

------
carterschonwald
I have to say I really like this, very pleasantly lightweight. When you have a
tutorial, you might want to make clear that minimizing does the role of
controlling whats maximized rather than whats visible. What are the
synchronization etc constraints on collaborative simulataneous white board or
notepad editing?

~~~
whather
Thanks Carter!

I agree the minimize, maximize and close buttons are a little confusing. We
plan on making another pass on the layout code soon.

------
weaksauce
I like the service a lot. Any plans for an undo feature? That is a fairly
essential feature. Maybe have it configurable so that the undo history can be
shared or it is per user.

~~~
whather
Yeah I think undo/redo functionality would be super helpful. I believe it
would be more intuitive to have it per user instead of shared.

------
domodomo
This reminds me of Adobe Connect in terms of the UI, but way slicker and
doesn't have Connect's outrageous enterprisy pricing. Nice.

------
zhyder
You're the guys behind meetcast right? meetcast.com is 404'ing right now. You
should probably do a 301.

~~~
whather
Yeah we are. Thanks for the heads up, we'll forward to teamapart.com.

------
apsurd
Really love the layout of your marketing website. It is beautifully simple.
I'm taking notes!

